# Mocha and Rex have unexpected eggs !



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

*Mocha and Rex have unexpected eggs !(Updated daily)*

Well it has been quite a while since I was on here last but thought I would give a update . Rex and Mocha have 3 eggs we have our first pip mark from egg 1 that showed up today the other eggs are doing very well and the second egg's air cell has started to tilt so should see a pip soon . This was very unexpected Mocha laid the first egg at the bottom of the cage which did not progress . But she laid 3 more that are fertile . Will update with pics when the babies hatch ! Rex and Mocha are doing a great job with raising the eggs so far but I am sure they will be great parents .


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey, good to hear from you again! Hopefully we get some little chicks soon


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Update Egg 1 is now chirping and making great progress . Egg 2 was DIS and Egg 3 is looking great but will be a bit behind baby 1


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Baby 1 arrived in the last hour or so . My daughter woke up me up letting me know it hatched. I got the egg shell out of the box and let them be . I will weigh baby tomorrow . Its a yellow fuzzy with normal eyes so time will tell what mutation we have, because we are not 100% sure on what splits Rex has besides whiteface and pied


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

How exciting for you guys  hope the others hatch safely as well.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Welcome lil one!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Got a chance to weigh the little one it weighs 4 grams . They have not fed it just yet but the baby looks the perfect color and is very fluffy now that it is all dry hehe. The last surviving egg should hatch around the 28th it was laid on the 11th


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh good. Post some pictures over here.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Rex fed the chick earlier , Now Rex is on the egg and Mocha is keeping the baby nice and warm . It is really cute to see both of them in there together hehe


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

how exciting, congratulations! hope all goes good with the babies.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Just an update on baby . Baby is doing good . Baby gained 2 grams yesterday and 3 grams today and now weighs 9 grams. They are doing a great job so far ! Egg 2 should have a pip in about 3 days


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Baby weighed in at 13 grams today =D Eyes are starting the process of opening . Will post some pics tomorrow =D Egg 2 should pip sometime tomorrow or the next day as well


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Yay, so exciting! We gotta see those pics!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Yup. I agree. Post more pics.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Pics as promised today ! Baby 1 weighed 16 grams today so a 3 gram gain, 1 gram short of its birth weight. Egg 2 air cell has started to tilt and baby is getting into position to pip.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Chick looks cute and healthy. Congrats!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Awwww look at that little crop  That's my favorite part about little babies.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Baby 1 weighs 20 grams today , Starting to see pin heads forming in the wings and eyes are starting to open. Egg 2 pipped earlier this morning and is making great progress already 1/4th around the egg


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Baby 1 weighed 25 grams today , More pins are coming in and the eyes are still closed . I think this one is going to be a normal grey or a pied baby. Egg 2 the baby is now inside the air cell haven't heard chirping yet but I think the baby will be here by tomorrow afternoon.

Updated baby 2 is chirping in the egg , Also the baby has moved more into the air cell and I am seeing less veins . I think this baby is going to hatch during the night sometime now!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Update for today . Baby 1 weighs 31 grams eyes still have a slit only . Lots of pin heads are coming in on the baby. Egg 2 started drawing in the yolk this morning sometime , If the baby hasn't hatched in the next hour I am going to do an assist hatch at this point its been 48+ hours since the first pip mark .Will update when it hatches or I need to help.

Update : Still some yolk left in the egg so I have not assisted the hatch just yet , I am going to wait another hour and see if there is any progress or if we have a baby !


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Baby 2 just arrived with the help of an assisted hatch . Baby had drawn in the yolk and defacated in the shell . I was hesitant alot of the day to help the baby out cause I still saw veins . I got to wee one just in time . The baby is now in the nest chirping away and happy to be free of the shell.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Here is some new photos ! Baby 1 weighs 37 grams and Baby 2 is 4 grams . Both are looking great and Baby 1 eyes are now opening . Right now baby 1 seems to be a normal grey won't know if its split to anything for a few days until more pins come in


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, good for you!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Today's update is late hehe ! Baby 1 weighs 40 grams , Lots of pins coming in and eyes are open partially . He/She responds to my voice with rocking and hissing and the feed me whinny noise hehe. Baby 2 weighs 6 grams and is doing very well


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Update for today with some new pics ! Baby 1 weighs 52 grams and looks to be a pearl ! This confirms what I always thought that Rex is either split to pearl or a pearl who lost all his pearls with no ghost pearling. Baby 2 weighs 12 grams and is doing good .


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So fluffy!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Update for today Baby 1 weighs 65 grams , Baby 2 is stunted so I am going to assist feed in the nest. Baby 1 the pearling is really visible now here are some updated pics  Will keep you guys updated on baby 2


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Todays update ! I figured out what the issue is with baby 2 Mocha and Rex are not feeding them at night so I have been assisting as needed . Baby 1 now weighs 65 grams and Baby 2 now weighs 14 grams. Hopefully I will see a nice big improvement in the morning


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Enjoying seeing the updates ! Ahh look at that stubby little tail coming through, bless! Hope baby 2 continues to improve !


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I am also enjoying your updates. Hope Baby 2 starts gaining a bit more.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Todays update Baby 1 weighs 68 grams and Baby 2 weighs 18 grams. Baby 2 gained a nice chunk of weight overnight which makes me very happy ! Baby 2s droppings are also normal now as well. Here are some new pics of the little fluff balls  I got a cool picture of Baby 1 it had this neat heart pattern on the back of its head hehe.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

So cute!
Yes, there is definitely a heart pattern on the chick's head. Interesting.
Congratulations on the weight gain.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I did some assist feeding yesterday and before bed last night , I think it made all the difference  Today Mocha and Rex are doing a much better job feeding the babies their crops are stuffed at the moment which is a great sign !


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

The size difference is so cute!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah it is really cute to see them snuggle together in the box as well hehe .


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Before I got involved in companion birds, I thought all the eggs hatched at once. It's been such an eye-opener to learn how they hatch one at a time and the difference in size. Also, the struggles of the youngest with getting enough of the right food.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Today's update ! Baby 1 weighs 76 grams , The shafts are starting to fall off the flights and other feathers  Baby 2 weighs 22 grams so a very nice gain overnight  Also starting to see some pinfeathers on the baby as well


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Todays update Baby 1 weighs 76 grams and Baby 2 weighs 27 grams so another nice gain on baby 2 ! Baby 1 did not gain anything today but he is almost as big as his mom weight wise hehe. Here are some new pics !


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Today's update , Baby 1 weighs 82 grams , Baby 2 weighs 31 grams. Baby 2 pinheads are starting to come in and I expect a normal grey from what I see at the moment. Will know better in a day or 2


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Baby 1 weighs 103 grams and baby 2 weighs 50 grams . Baby 2 is looking really good now , his/hers eyes are open and lots of pinfeathers are coming in  I think baby 2 is a normal grey . I will post some more pics tomorrow


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Todays update ! I won't post weights anymore cause they are growing at more then normal weights now . Here are some updated pictures of the babies  I think baby 2 is another pearl it has the 2 or 3 tone colors on some of the top wing feathers now just like baby 2 started with . I will update every few days with pics now .


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, look at the sweet birdie and his wee brother!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Some updated pics of the babies ! Baby 1 who i think is male, fledged yesterday . I got some pics this morning of him/her making his way out of the box hehe . Baby 2 is a normal grey split to pied and most likely pearl as well if it isn't female  Baby 1 weighs 110 grams and Baby 2 weighs 80 grams so they are very healthy . Baby 1 has quite the personality already and we may keep him


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

You caught a great picture of Baby 1 coming out of the nest box!
They are very cute.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Awww look at those babies! Really enjoying seeing the updates!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Just a small update Mocha laid another egg this morning so we have another clutch on the way , I guess they want to make me crazy with a double clutch but excited to see what we get mutation wise


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

My my what beautiful little babies you have there  I'm excited to find out the mutation too! That's one of the funnest parts about breeding birds.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Update day ! Baby 1 is 32 days old and weighs 96 grams . Pearl split to pied and I believe this one is Female  Baby 2 is 25 days old and weighs 106 grams , Normal grey split to pied and Male  Both are now fledged and our little girl comes out of the box and goes back in on her own . We are going to keep the pearl for sure !Mocha laid 3 eggs in total so far I expect another one tomorrow . The second egg did not make it there was a huge hole in it , It looked like an accident on parents or the older babies part . Egg 1 from new clutch is 100% fertile. Sorry the pics are not the best the babies did not want to sit still hehe! Baby 1 can step up and loves attention and she has no name yet so if oyu have ideas feel free to throw out some suggestions!


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

Very cute birdies! 
Your pics were very useful to me: I didn't know that you can have a nest box outside of the cage and use front wall holes for screws! I thought they provide ventilation (I am having a very first clutch unexpectedly). I will see about mounting the box the same way but I don't see a big opening in our cage (the only big opening is the door opening)
I wonder if our vet made a mistake when they weighed my grown up cockatiel at 84 g. Your babies are heavier already!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Chipper&Trillie said:


> Very cute birdies!
> Your pics were very useful to me: I didn't know that you can have a nest box outside of the cage and use front wall holes for screws! I thought they provide ventilation (I am having a very first clutch unexpectedly). I will see about mounting the box the same way but I don't see a big opening in our cage (the only big opening is the door opening)
> I wonder if our vet made a mistake when they weighed my grown up cockatiel at 84 g. Your babies are heavier already!


Make sure to you stainless steel to mount the box from the outside . My cages have 2 big doors on the front and some side doors and that is where I mount mine from  The weights are normal for babies. This might help explain a bit but your tiel sounds healthy weight wise  http://www.cockatiel.org/tips/weights.html Mocha is around 90 grams and Rex is around 96 grams.

Update on the babies , They are both doing very well and I am now wondering if baby 2 is female cause there is spots all acrossed her wings  Mocha has laid 4 eggs in total now but has 3 since the second egg had the hole in it and needed to be thrown away. It looks like she is gonna lay another one tomorrow tho she has egg butt again!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Gorgeous babies! If you lived any closer I'd steal the lot!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Update on everyone ! The babies are doing really well , Baby 1 the pearl now has a name of Bell and Baby 2 is a female named Flutter . Both love every chance they get at attention . Flutter fly's out of the cage to my chest or shoulders and both are learning step up really quickly. Egg 1 of the second clutch pipped sometime this morning so baby 1 from clutch 2 will be here on sunday . Mocha laid 6 eggs in total for the 2nd clutch . Once the babies fledge I will be pulling the box down so she doesn't try and make a 3rd clutch . I will post some new pics when baby 1 clutch 2 shows up!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Just an update since I haven't got around to it been really busy with babies hehe ! The first clutch Bell and Flutter are doing really well they are almost fully weaned and only beg for food once a day from Rex. Mocha laid a total of 7 eggs in the second clutch 6 of the 7 hatched . The last egg was DIS and the only whiteface in the clutch . One of the babies died during the first night of its life unsure why . The rest of the 5 babies are doing really well .The first 2 from the second clutch have their eyes opened and both look like they are normal greys but I won't know for sure for a few more days. The third baby is starting to open their eyes but no feathers yet. The last 2 babies in the clutch are being handfed by me because they are so small compared the other babies they weren't getting any food. Today is the second day I have been handfeeding them and they are already gaining weight which makes me really happy! I will post some pics in a few days of both clutches  Once these guys fledge the box is coming down.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Another update and pics coming in the next week ! The first clutch is doing very well . Bell is fully weaned but still helps out feeding the second clutch which is really cute  Flutter regressed some after the second clutch called for food . She begs for food from dad once a day still . Baby 1 from clutch 2 came out of the box today at 20 days old but I think it was an accident since his/her pin feathers aren't all the way out yet so I put him/her back in the box. Baby 2 is doing really good as well and starting to peak out the box. Baby 3,4,and 5 all were stunted but are doing well and gaining weight everyday even though they are only gaining 1-4 grams a day . Their crops are completely stuffed every day . I am not handfeeding anymore since Rex,Mocha and Bell have been feeding them really well so much so if I hand fed it would cause issues with their crops.
As far as I can tell now all the babies are normal greys with the exception of 2 possibly being pearls.


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

I've just read through all of this! It's so fascinating to see a cockatiel grow and develop over time, so thank you for posting all of the updates. Bell and Flutter are absolutely gorgeous, by the way! Are you going to keep Flutter, as well? Oh, and I'd love to see some photos of the other babies if you get the time


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah we are keeping Bell and Flutter . After having a peek at the babies again Baby 3 from clutch 2 is another pearl ! I just noticed all the tail feathers turning into pearl feathers hehe


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Picture time ! In order from oldest to youngest in all pics  I took some pics before bed time . Mom and Dad have stuffed their crops for the night with seeds and veggies hehe!








Normal Grey Baby 1








Normal Grey Baby 2








Pearl Baby 3 Stunted but doing good and on track for normal weights 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Mutation Unknown Baby 4 , Stunted but growing well!








Mutation Unknown Baby 5 miracle baby was badly stunted but growing like a weed now 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

Aww, they're gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

amberwydell said:


> Aww, they're gorgeous! Congratulations


Thanks  We are selling these 5 with the exception maybe of the last baby it really depends on how well it grows , it may need special care with how stunted it was so I may not want to burden someone with that.


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

RexiesMuM said:


> Thanks  We are selling these 5 with the exception maybe of the last baby it really depends on how well it grows , it may need special care with how stunted it was so I may not want to burden someone with that.


Well, I hope it all goes well... poor little thing. At least it has someone taking good care of it!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Update on the babies its been awhile ! Baby 1 97 grams and baby 2 100 grams both fledged and are both male  They are doing really well and trying to fly now . Baby 3 92 grams Male pearl is starting to peek out of the box so I think he will fledge soon. Baby 4 85 grams is doing really good and starting to preen him/her self . Baby 5 42 grams another pearl is still a little behind on growth since he/she was extremely stunted . I have been keeping a very close on eye baby 5 and giving coconut water if I notice his/her skin red. I will post some new pics next time I update


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Update for everyone ! Everyone is doing really great ! We have a sinking suspision Bell and Bit previously known as flutter are males . They have started to try and sing ! So we probably wont be keeping them . The second clutch is doing really well . All are fledged and the nest box is gone . Abby aka baby 5 is up to 65 grams . She is still growing slow but doing well . I have been handfeeding her 5 cc's of formula every morning and will continue till she hits normal weight range . I only feed her 5 since Mocha and Rex feed her as well . It has made a difference the last few days in her weight gain she is gaining 5 grams everyday instead of 1 or 2 . We are going to be keeping her . I haven't got around to pics but I will soon it was a busy holiday week last week hehe.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Pics coming later today  everyone is doing well


----------



## dokseus (Feb 7, 2012)

any pics ?!


----------

